# Dirac Live vs. Pioneer's MCACC Pro



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

A comparison between Dirac Live and Pioneer's MCACC Pro has been done when testing a miniDSP DDRC-88A and the independent reviewer has run and posted the REW measurements of the results here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/90-re...live-processor-official-avs-forum-review.html

Ciao  Flavio


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad I just picked up the XMC-1. Will need to work on the Dirac Live thing asap.


----------



## Frank D (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link Flak!


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

Talley said:


> Glad I just picked up the XMC-1. Will need to work on the Dirac Live thing asap.


I have had my xmc for a while,and loved dirac when I first got it. I upgraded to live as soon as it came out, it was on a totally different level. Being able to adjust curves and curtains to match my listening taste ,has put my system at a level I did not think I would ever reach.


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Another indipendent user's test with REW measurements here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/audiophile..._live_vs_pioneer_mcacc_vs_stock_sound_what_a/

 Flavio


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

From everything that I have been reading about Dirac I was expecting it to win. I am limping along with an old Sherwood that has Trinnov waiting for the next generation of the XMC-1 which will hopefully include Atmos.


----------



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

typ44q said:


> From everything that I have been reading about Dirac I was expecting it to win. I am limping along with an old Sherwood that has Trinnov waiting for the next generation of the XMC-1 which will hopefully include Atmos.


I think they will go with DTS-X, if they were going to do Atmos I think we would have seen something already??
They are being tight lipped now even after saying the XPR amps and some other items are gone. Who knows, but I expect them to surprise some people when they show the new things they are coming out with, we shall see???


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

totalcomfort said:


> I think they will go with DTS-X, if they were going to do Atmos I think we would have seen something already??
> They are being tight lipped now even after saying the XPR amps and some other items are gone. Who knows, but I expect them to surprise some people when they show the new things they are coming out with, we shall see???


I think the timing of the XMC1 was just a little off for Atmos as it was going on sale just when Atmos was just being announced and from what I can tell product development at Emotiva is a fair bit longer than at companies like Onkyo. Regardless whatever their next generation system is I will probably be getting it.


----------

